# RZR 570 thoughts and reviews?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Been thinking about one of these? What's everyone's thoughts? Are rzrs the best side by side?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

They are a little smaller than a Chevy S-10 but more dependable and more fun to drive.;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Polaris is typically terribly unreliable and very high maintenance just like Polaris is known for. The Rzr is probably even more unreliable than they are known for. They are popular for being narrow and peppy. Their transmission is junk, just like they were in 85; no better. STill use the snowmobile style centrifugal clutch, which means you have to keep the gas pedal for the engine brake to kind of work. They are worthless. be sure to actually use one for more than just in a parking lot so you can full appreciate how crappy they are. Then drive a rhino or Teryx to see how one should work; really no comparison.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Polaris is typically terribly unreliable and very high maintenance just like Polaris is known for. The Rzr is probably even more unreliable than they are known for. They are popular for being narrow and peppy. Their transmission is junk, just like they were in 85; no better. STill use the snowmobile style centrifugal clutch, which means you have to keep the gas pedal for the engine brake to kind of work. They are worthless. be sure to actually use one for more than just in a parking lot so you can full appreciate how crappy they are. Then drive a rhino or Teryx to see how one should work; really no comparison.


From what I've read Polaris put a different much better transmission in the 570 and the motor is better than the 800 or 900 as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> From what I've read Polaris put a different much better transmission in the 570 and the motor is better than the 800 or 900 as well.


I am pretty sure that all Polaris has is the centrifugal clutch whereas all others have auto engine brakes; just by letting off of the gas you are slowed down by the engine. Not to mention all of the other mechanical problems that they have, but being a Chevy fan you are pretty used to that business, so maybe it would be good for you.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My RZR 800 has been completely trouble free and a great machine to own. Have 2 others in the same boat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's a rzr?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I am pretty sure that all Polaris has is the centrifugal clutch whereas all others have auto engine brakes; just by letting off of the gas you are slowed down by the engine. Not to mention all of the other mechanical problems that they have, but being a Chevy fan you are pretty used to that business, so maybe it would be good for you.


No I'm used to a Honda engine that has ran 25,000 miles with not one problem. I've beat it to death, and although it burns a little oil now it still runs strong. If Polaris rzrs won't run 15,000+ with no tranny or motor issues, I'm not interested in spending 10 grand on one.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

funny thread. Ford vs. Chevy. Mac vs. PC. Dish vs. DirecTV. Hoyt vs. Mathews.

Look, my Ranger boat is the cream of the crop. Much better than any Tracker, Triton, Skeeter, or Lund out there.

Oh, wait. This was the Polaris vs. Honda thread....



I've got a Sportsman 500 H.O. ('00). It's 14 years old. I change the oil in it, keep the coolant full, and add gasoline when necessary. It's been as reliable a machine as anything else I've ever owned. I've never had to replace the brakes (thanks to the Engine Braking System!). I've never had a transmission problem. I've never replaced the belt (knock on wood....). If has a few issues -- but it's older than any of my other vehicles, so I expect a few issues.


The question here is simply, is the Razor the better side-by-side. It's a hard question to answer, because there are so many variables to consider. Brand is pretty minor if you ask me.

The things I would consider are:

1. size -- where do you plan to ride? Will you run into the "50 inch max width" restriction?

2. use -- do you need a bigger cargo box? 

3. access -- what about getting in and out of the side-by-side?

4. seating -- do you want bucket seats (limited to 2 people) or a bench (pile in the wife, kids, brother, and anyone else that can fit)

5. cost -- do you want to pay the premium for a razor? Or would a ranger (or any other less "sporty" side-by-side) suit your needs and save you some cash?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> funny thread. Ford vs. Chevy. Mac vs. PC. Dish vs. DirecTV. Hoyt vs. Mathews.
> 
> Look, my Ranger boat is the cream of the crop. Much better than any Tracker, Triton, Skeeter, or Lund out there.
> 
> ...


1- 50" mark is pretty important to me.
2- as long as I can load a deer on it, it'll do just fine.
3-acess isn't an issue
4- bucket seating would be fine , I don't much like the bench seating
5-saving some cash would be nice, although I do enjoy the looks of the rzr, but the rhinos not bad either.

As far as buying a used rzr with 2,000+ miles what would you watch out for? I have 2 honda Foremans and the one is 16 years with over 25,000 miles on it. I do keep up on oil and filters though, but I've literally given that bike some hard miles, out of those 25,000 miles I'd bet 24,000 of them were on a Rocky Mountain trail. The other Forman I have is 10 years old with around 5,000 miles and no problems and runs amazingly. My concern is, is will the Polaris be a complete letdown to the honda? I've never owned a Polaris. The 570 has a wet sump oil system, the tranny is the same tranny as in the xp 900.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> My concern is, is will the Polaris be a complete letdown to the honda? I've never owned a Polaris.


Look, I'm not trying to convince anyone that Polaris is better than Honda is better than Yamaha is better than Suzuki is better than Bombardier is better than Polaris.

Each machine is going to have some good, and some bad. Each machine will have break-downs. How you treat it and maintain it will go a long way in the machines performance. If you currently have a Honda with a ton of miles, that might have something to do with YOU. So, a new Polaris may perform every bit as well as the Honda did.

We used to have an old (mid 90's?) Polaris Xplorer 4x4 2-stroke. That thing just plain would not die! It would out run any Sportsman 500 H.O., and even the 700's! Yes, it was chain driven (vs. belt). I think that machine is still running. So, just like your Honda's, there are a lot of Polaris machines that are still running as well.

If you like the look of the rzr, and the price is right, and you're not concerned about getting in and out fast, and the cargo box is big enough, and you don't want a bench seat -- then it sounds to me like you've already found the machine you want. Go buy it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had the Yamahas and Polaris, brother has owned Hondas, Kawasaki's and Polaris.

The people that complain about about the Polaris have either not owned them or have not maintained them. I don't know. We have had zero problems with them and prefer them over the others and that is not that the others are bad. I loved my Yamaha. Still love both of our Polaris'. My brother is the same with his. His Kawasaki has been great. The Hondas are Hondas. Great machines.

With regards to the side by sides. If you want a 50" there is the Polaris and the Arctic Cat Trail. Trail is longer and you can't legally haul them sideways on the highway. I do think though other than that they are the better machine right now. Quicker, more travel and more comfy to drive. They just came out this year. They are also $500 cheaper than the Polaris. Just my two cents. I don't think you would go wrong with either. I have studied them both to a fault.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a 2013 RZR 800 and it has been trouble free. Take it in for routine maintenance at the dealer when PM is called for.


----------

